# الراتب المناسب في كل بلد عربي



## amralaa (29 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم اخواني
اريد ان اطرح هذا الموضوع لاخواني من اي بلد عربي الذين يسافرون لاي بلد اخرى للعمل يجب ان نعلم ماهو الراتب المناسب في كل بلد و الذي يضمن للمهندس معيشة كريمة 

و سأبدأ بـ مصر 
المهندس خبرة 3-5 سنوات راتبه 2000- 2500 جنيه

تعاونوا معي يا اخواني من كل بلد و في نهاية الموضوع سأرسم جدول به الجدول و الراتب المناسب


----------



## habeeba (30 مايو 2007)

الراتب في الكويت للمهندس المبتدئ(2-3 سنوات) لا يقل عن 300 د ك يعني 6000 جنية مصري وده يضمنه له المعيشه الكريمه لو لوحده
انما لو معاه اسرته مينفعش يعيش بيهم


----------



## engramy (30 مايو 2007)

هوا مين ده إلي بياخد 2000 جنية يا باشمهندس
قول من أول 1000 وطالع ماشي

لو عندك شغل بـ 2000 قولي عليه


----------



## habeeba (30 مايو 2007)

هههههههههههههههههه
على فكره انا كنت هقول كده بس قلت يمكن الرواتب ارتفعت شويه عن زمان 
لأني الصراحه كنت باخد 350ج


----------



## ISSEK (30 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم 
الراتب في تونس يتراوح بين 500 و1500د.ت


----------



## kazanova721 (30 مايو 2007)

*الحسبة مش بتاخد كام؟!*

انا مع المهندسة حبيبية، الراتب في الكويت للمبتدئ 250 - 300 د.ك. = 5000 - 6000 جنيه.
لكن الفرق في سعر المعيشة يعني لو أخدنا مثال لايجار الشقق في مصر = 400 جنيه بما يعادل 20 د.ك، اما في الكويت اقل ايجار 200 د.ك = 4000 جنيه. الموضوع مش موضوع بتاخد كام، الموضوع بتصرف كام عشان تقدر تعيش
مش صح كده يا شباب المهندسين في الكويت ولا أنا غلطان؟:81:


----------



## habeeba (30 مايو 2007)

صح يا بشمهندس (Kazanova) انت حللت اللي كنت عاوزه اقوله
انا شقتي في مصر بإيجار 130 جنية
وهنا ب 3000 جنيه ده غير باقي الأعباء...................!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eng-spring (30 مايو 2007)

في سورية راتب 20000 ليرة سورية اي ما يعادل 400 دولار جيد كبداية لتأمين حياة 
(عازب ) حياة كريمة ولكن لابد من زيادة هذا الراتب لتأمين المهندس مع عائلته فلنقل 30000 ممتازة اي 600 دولار مع ملاحظة أنه معروف في سورية أن المعيشة أسعارها أقل مقارنة مع دول الجوار


----------



## صلاح الشافعي (30 مايو 2007)

الراتب في أبوظبي من 6000 - 15000 جنيه شهريا لكن الأسعار مرتفعة جدا مثلا :-
1-إيجار الغرفة والصالة من 40000 - 80000 جنيه سنويا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ جنون 
2-تكلفة الكهرباء شهريا متوسط 350 جنيه
3- تكلفة معيشة الفرد ( مأكل مشرب) متوسط 1000 جنيه شهريا
4-وما عليك من مكالمات التليفون والفسح وخلافه


----------



## CVLMASTER (30 مايو 2007)

في السعودية ممكن الراتب من ألفين وخمسمائة ريال سعودي 
2500 ريال
والسكن علي الكفيل


----------



## eng.diyar (30 مايو 2007)

في كوردستان العراق يكون راتب المهندس المدني حديث التخرج 500$ - 600$ وبعدها تزداد حسب الخبرة والكفاءة وتصل الى 1500$ شهريا​


----------



## مشاري (30 مايو 2007)

الراتب للسعودى حديث التخرج 1570$ علاوه سنويه 80$ وظيفه حكوميه

طبعا في القطاع الخاص على حسب حجم المشروع اذا تعين في مكتب استشاري او اصبح مهندس مقاول اذا مشروع ضخم فالراتب ممكن يقفز الى 2000$
الى الان نتحدث عن خريج جديد 
اما اصحاب الخبرات فلهم وضع اخر


----------



## amralaa (30 مايو 2007)

engramy قال:


> هوا مين ده إلي بياخد 2000 جنية يا باشمهندس
> قول من أول 1000 وطالع ماشي
> 
> لو عندك شغل بـ 2000 قولي عليه



والله فيه اماكن بتدي المرتبات دي خاصةً في التجمع الخامس ,الشركات الكبيرة و ايضا المكاتب الاستشارية
و لكن عندك حق يا مهندس رامي في ان المرتبات في الاماكن الاصغر تبدأ من 1000


----------



## amralaa (30 مايو 2007)

habeeba قال:


> صح يا بشمهندس (Kazanova) انت حللت اللي كنت عاوزه اقوله
> انا شقتي في مصر بإيجار 130 جنية
> وهنا ب 3000 جنيه ده غير باقي الأعباء...................!!!!!!!!!



لو عندك شقة خالية في نفس العمارة ياريت تقولي
لأن اقل ايجار الان في مصر الجديدة و مدينة نصر 1000 جنيه


----------



## amralaa (30 مايو 2007)

cvlmaster قال:


> في السعودية ممكن الراتب من ألفين وخمسمائة ريال سعودي
> 2500 ريال
> والسكن علي الكفيل



2500 ريال سعودي قليلة جدا جدا في السعودية , و مع احترامي الشديد فانها لا تعيش المهندس عيشة كريمة و لا يستطيع ادخار مليم واحد
اعتقد ان الراتب في السعودية يجب ان لا يقل عن 4000 ريال سعودي شامل السكن و الانتقالات
لو فيه خطأ في كلامي ارجو التصحيح ياcvlmaster


----------



## وضاح التويتي (30 مايو 2007)

في اليمن يتراوح ما يعادل500 الى 1000 دولار

وهناك من ياخذ 2000 دولار او اكثر


----------



## قيصر المدني (30 مايو 2007)

يا اخ وضاح ياريت نحصل شغل ب 300 دولار و نحن جدد
معك شغل لنا


----------



## احمد العدل (31 مايو 2007)

ماشاء اللة حاجة تطمن للطلبة بصراحة


----------



## بدر المقاولين (31 مايو 2007)

​ 
حقيقة أهنئكم على هذا المنتدى الرائع المتميز ، وعشت معكم أوقات جميلة تدل على المستوى الراقي للمهندسين 
فتقبلوا تحياتي وتقديري لكم جميعا ،،،
أولاً : أنا مدير مؤسسة مبتديء ، أو قبل البداية لأنني لازلت على الورق فقط و لم أكون شيء بعد ، وفي طور البحث والتأسيس والتعلم والدراسة ولا أريد أن أبتدأ كيفما اتفق ، ولكن أريد أن ابدأ بعد دراسة متأنية بطيئة متروية .
ثانيا : فيما يخص هذا الموضوع وهو موضوع راتب المهندس ، فهو موضوع مهم جداً بالنسبة لي وهو الموضوع الذي لازلت ابحث فيه لأتوصل إلى نتيجة صحيحة .
وفي مشوار بحثي وجدت أن سبب فشل كثير من المقاولين أو فشل كثير من المهندسين هو عدم الاتفاق على مسألة الراتب :
فمن المسلم به أن المهندس يعمل ليكسب لقاء مهارته ومقابل عمله واجتهاده ويطمح لتحقيق أحلامه ، 
والمقاول يدفع للمهندس مالا ليكسب أكثر ويحصل في المقابل على أداء أفضل ليحقق لنفسه معيشة على مستوى طموحة وطمعه .​ 
الخلاصة : ​ 
بكل صراحة وجدت هناك عدة طرق بغض النظر عن قانونيتها ولكن هي كما يلي : ​ 
1- يدفع المهندس مبلغاً مقابل حصوله على الفيزة ، ثم يتفق مع صاحب المؤسسة على العمل خارج المؤسسة بطريقته الخاصة ويحصل صاحب المؤسسة مقابل كل عقد على نسبة 10% من قيمة العقد وبعض أصحاب المؤسسات يحصل على مبلغ مقطوع شهري يعني راتب لصاحب المؤسسة من العامل بدون التدخل في مشاريع المهندس .
ولا يحصل على راتب شهري .وعليه السكن والمعيشة وكل حاجة .​ 
2- يدفع المهندس مبلغا ((15000ريال )) مقابل حصوله على الفيزة ، ثم يتفق مع صاحب المؤسسة على العمل داخل المؤسسة فقط لقاء حصول العامل على مبلغ يمثل سعر (شغل اليد للمتر أو قيمة الساعة ) أو مقطوع في أي مشروع يقوم بتنفيذه فقط ولا يحصل على راتب شهري .وعليه السكن والمعيشة وكل حاجة , .​ 
3- لا يدفع المهندس أي رسوم ، ويحصل على راتب شهري متفق عليه بغض النظر عن وجود مشاريع من عدمه ، ويتكفل صاحب المؤسسة بالسكن والمعيشة وتكاليف الاقامة وتذاكر السفر .​ 
هذه الطرق التي وجدتها عندنا في السعودية ولكن وجدت أن أغلب المهندسين يفضلون الطريقة الثانية وهي المنتشرة بينهم بشرط وجود الثقة بين الطرفين .
فما رأيكم أي الطرق أفضل من وجهة نظركم وما تعليقاتكم حول هذه الطرق .
أتمنى ان تكون مشاركتي مفيدة وصحيحة وأرحب بأي استفسار ،،​

​


----------



## كريم العاني (1 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم 
الراتب في العراق للمهندس حديث التخرج في القطاع الخاص يتراوح من 250 _ 400 دولار و هو نسبيا جيد
اما في الوضائف الحكومية فيكون الراتب 150 الف دينار عراقي


----------



## zoma82 (2 يونيو 2007)

المرتب بالنسبة للخبرة 2 سنة لا يتجاوز 1500 جينه فى مصر وانا عن نفسى مع انى معايا تقدير امتياز مع مرتبة الشرف وكنت هاتعين معيد بس محصلشى نصيب لا يتجاوز مرتبى 1500 جينه بل هو اقل من ذلك وزملائى نفس الراتب تقريبا اعتقد في حاجة مش مظبوطة لان دة يؤثر علينا فى المستقبل


----------



## alileith (3 يونيو 2007)

في بغداد الراتب الأسمي للمهندس تعين اول في دوائر الدولة 157000دينار عراق اي 122 دولار وهو لا يكاد يسد المواصلا ت
وفي القطاع الخص 200000دينار 156 دولار الى 800000 625 دولار واحيانا ال2000دولار


----------



## habeeba (4 يونيو 2007)

آه يا بشمهندس هو صح انت عندك حق احنا دافعين فيها 36000 وده اللي نسيت اقوله لأني مدخلتش في التفاصيل انا بكلم عالمصاريف الشهرية بس .


----------



## habeeba (4 يونيو 2007)

و على فكره حتى لو الإيجار في مصر وصل ل 2000 ج لشقه كل شهر
برده أقل من الإيجارات هنا
لأن هنا الغرفه والصاله وصغيرين ب 3000 ج شهريا


----------



## habeeba (4 يونيو 2007)

ههههههههههههه معلش واضح اني داخله بدور على عيل تايه.......
انا برد على مهندس Amrala


----------



## فتوح (4 يونيو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

لو الأمر معتمد على نوعية العمل وما يعمله والمرتب كانت الناس ضاعت

لكن ربنا بيسر من عنده

الغلاء زاد ويتضاعف وبسرعة

الروقة ب 200 جنية نزلت

وقريباً العشرة جنية ستكون تذكار

أخوكم مصري

فالأفضل نفوض الأمر لله وحده


----------



## engramy (4 يونيو 2007)

بمناسبة الورقة أم 200 جنيه خلاص راحت عليها

الورقة أم 500 جنية نازله في أو سبعه الجاي إن شاء الله


----------



## amralaa (4 يونيو 2007)

الاخت حبيبة كان الله معكي 
و لو انتي مازلتي خارج مصر , اعادكي الله بالسلامة انشاءالله
عموماً لا يجب ان يقبل المهندس المسافر بمرتب يقلل من معيشته في بلده
و دعيني اذكر لكي حوار حدث معي
اتصل بي احد مندوبي شركات التوظيف بالخارج و قال انه رأى سيرتي الذاتية في موقع الكتروني و يود ترشيحي لعمل بالسعودية كمهندس موقع
سألته كم الراتب؟
قال لي الراتب معه سكن و مواصلات و تأمين صحي و تذكرة سفر سنوية و اجازة شهر
يا اخي كم الراتب؟
قال لي 2500 ريال
قلت له يا اخي العزيز هذا المبلغ يتقاضاه سائق في السعودية , و انت تتحدث مع مهندس
اعتذر لي و اغلق الخط


----------



## znb (4 يونيو 2007)

اما في تونس فالاجر الشهري لمهندس يعمل في القطاع العام يبدا من 700 دينار تونسي 
ولكن في القطاع العام يختلف الامر تماما فممكن يكون هذا الراتب اضعافا مضاعفة خاصة مع الخبرة وللاسف من الممكن جددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددا ان يكون اقل من الثلث


----------



## habeeba (5 يونيو 2007)

ربنا معانا كلنا يارب
بس يا بشمهندس الواحد مبيبدأش كبير وطالما هو طموح و هيقدر يعدل من نفسه أكيد هيوصل لمستوى وراتب أحلى من بعض.
و عندك حق ان الواحد ميرضاش انه ياخد راتب متدني بس انا بشرح الدخل كام واللي هيتصرف كام مش معنى كده ان الواحد مش عايش عيشه كريمة والحمدلله.
و ربنا يوفقنا جميعا الى ما نحب ونرضى.


----------



## ناهده (5 يونيو 2007)

يسعد صباحكم ياأخي ألراتب عندنا بالعراق للمبتدئين بحدود 100$ شهريا هذا في ألدوائر ألدوله أما في ألشركات يختلف حسب تفوقك بالعمل يكون بحدود 600$


----------



## ميكا (5 يونيو 2007)

و اللة يا جماعة انا كل ما اقرا تعايق يجيلي ضحك هستيري انا خبرة 4 سنوات و باخد 600 جم من مكتب استشاري ولما اطلب ذيادة يقال اني بنت و احمدي ربنا انك اساسا بتعملي و حسبي اللة


----------



## amralaa (5 يونيو 2007)

ميكا قال:


> و اللة يا جماعة انا كل ما اقرا تعايق يجيلي ضحك هستيري انا خبرة 4 سنوات و باخد 600 جم من مكتب استشاري ولما اطلب ذيادة يقال اني بنت و احمدي ربنا انك اساسا بتعملي و حسبي اللة



الاخت ميكا عفوا
هذا الوضع و هذا الراتب قليل جدا عليكي, و لكن لو انتي مرتاحة نفسيا في المكتب استمري و لكن انصحك بالبحث عن مكان اخر مع وجودك في المكتب و ستجدي اماكن اخرى براتب اعاى انشاءالله

هل من الممكن ان تذكري اسم مكتبك؟


----------



## hosini2000 (6 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكر الله لكل القائمين على هذا المنتدى المتميز ...

الأخ amralaa

عذراً لتطفلي ودخولي بالحديث إليك هنا ..
كنت قد ذكرت في أحد الموضوعات أن شركتك بحاجة لمهندسين تخطيط مشروعات فهل لي أن أتقدم لشغل هذه الوظيفة إن كنتم لا زلتم بحاجة لها ..

أنا خريج 2003 و أنهيت هذا العام دبلوم إدارة الهندسة والتشييد من جامعة القاهرة وعلى وشك مناقشة المشروع هذه الأيام ولي خبرة ممتازة ببرامج إدارة المشروعات مثل الأكسيل والبريمافيرا والمايكروسوفت بروجكت وجميع برامج الميكروسوفت أوفيس .. و أود لو أبعث إليك بال CV الخاص بي ولكن نظرا لعدم وجود مشاركات مكتوبة لي في المنتدى فلم أستطع إرسال رسالة خاصة وبالتالي لم أستطع إرسال بريدي الإلكتروني إليك لنتواصل .

آمل أن أتلقى منك رداً قريباً وعامة بريدي على الهتميل هو hosini2000

م/ محمد حسن الحسيني


----------



## تامر عمران (6 يونيو 2007)

*صح كلامك*

كلامك صح ميه بالميه الراتب في السعودية المفروض مايقلش عن 4000 ريال مايعادل 6000 جنيه شهرياً حاجه تسد عشان لو الراتب إتأخر 5 شهور كده ولا حاجه . ههههههههههه


----------



## amralaa (6 يونيو 2007)

hosini2000 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> شكر الله لكل القائمين على هذا المنتدى المتميز ...
> 
> الأخ amralaa
> ...



اخي العزيز المهندس محمد الحسيني
دعني ابدي لك اعجابي بطموحك و خبرتك الجيدة و أتشرف بأن أعمل مع مهندس بتلك المعرفة
أرسل لي سيرتك الذاتية و سأعرضها على مديري في العمل , و لكن دعني اعتذر لك بأنك من الممكن ان تنتظر فترة من الوقت لأن المكتب قام بتعيين مهندس للوظيفة التي ذكرتها , و لكن المكتب يتوسع و من المؤكد انه سيطلب مهندس في القريب , لذا ارسل سيرتك و سأفعل قدر ما استطيع
بريد هو amralaa99(at)gmail


----------



## hosini2000 (6 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي المهندس عمرو 

وسيصلك الcv الخاص بي فوراً إن شاء الله 
وأود أن نتواصل وحبذا لو ترسل لي بعض المعلومات عن المكتب الذي تعمل به 
يسر الله لنا جميعا ما فيه الخير 

شكر الله لك


----------



## amralaa (6 يونيو 2007)

تامر عمران قال:


> كلامك صح ميه بالميه الراتب في السعودية المفروض مايقلش عن 4000 ريال مايعادل 6000 جنيه شهرياً حاجه تسد عشان لو الراتب إتأخر 5 شهور كده ولا حاجه . ههههههههههه



تأخر المرتب قضية خطيرة جداً
أين احترام الانسان لأخيه الانسان

هل الراتب دائما يتأخر في السعودية؟ انها شكوى شبه عامة من اصدقائي من المهندسين العاملين بالسعودية على عكس دول الخليج الاخرى


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (6 يونيو 2007)

*الاسس التى تحدد الراتب*

يا باشمهندس الموضوع مش كده

الكلام اللى انت بتطرحه للنقاش تطرح بطريقه خطا 

احنا مش فى سوق خضار (الكيلو بكام) السؤال هو 

كيف تحدد راتبك المناسب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

انت سمعت عن التايم شيت ( Time Sheet

فى كل الدنيا الراتب يحدد بناء على الخبرات والمهارات ونوع الوظيفه والموضوع ليس له علاقه بالسن

السؤال : لماذا التخلف الذى نحن فيه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

والى اين يقودنا هذ الاسلوب فى التفكير ؟؟ نحن صفوه عقول العرب ؟

من يجد الرد المناسب فليتفضل.............................................

مهندس مصرى 31 سنه


----------



## الراهب الرهيب (6 يونيو 2007)

في بغداد راتب المهندس خبرة 10- 15 سنه 1500-2000 دولار و هذا جيد يغطي المصاريف


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (6 يونيو 2007)

يا باشمهندس انا حزين من مستوى التفكير الذى نحن فيه.

السؤال هو : ماهى الاسس عند العرب التى تحدد الراتب ؟؟؟

وكيف تحدد الراتب المناسب ؟؟؟

ومادا تعرف عن ال Time Sheet ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

وما هى الضرائب والتأمينات التى يسددها المهندس فى كل بلد عربى ؟؟؟؟

وهل الراتب والمنصب فى كل بلاد الدنيا له علاقه بالسن ؟

وما هو مستقبل المهندسين والهندسه مع كل هذا التخبط الذى نحن فيه؟؟؟؟

وبناء عليه ماهو مستقبل العرب فى ظل الوضع المتردى للعرب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

مهندس مصرى 31 سنه....................


----------



## amralaa (6 يونيو 2007)

اخي العزيز طلعت محمد علي
انا اوافقك الرأي على ان الراتب بناء على الخبرة و المهارة و ليس بالسن , و هذا ما يحدث في معظم المكاتب الناجحة و لكن بالطبع لا يحدث في الواسطة ,
و لكننا هنا لا نستطيع تحديد خبرة كل واحد لذا نأخذها بالسن كطريقة تقريبية فقط لا غير
لذا نحن لسنا متخلفين .. و انا اتحفظ على هذا اللفظ الذي تذكره
اننا هنا نتناقش و لا نهاجم بعضنا البعض , و حتى لو كنا متخلفين و لكن من الممكن ان تقول لفظ آخر


----------



## amralaa (6 يونيو 2007)

الTime sheet يتم تطبيقه في كثير جداً من المكاتب الاستشارية في مصر
و بالنسبة لشركات المقاولات فان السهر له حساب مادي


----------



## ramadan al haj (6 يونيو 2007)

الراتب في بلد مثل ليبيا لمهندس مبتدي اذا تحصل علي عمل يتراوح من 200 دل ال 250وهذا المبلغ غير كافي حتي لمواصلاتك الي العمل لمدة 30 يوم واللة المستعان.


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (6 يونيو 2007)

شكرا لك .................


----------



## amralaa (6 يونيو 2007)

طلعت محمد علي قال:


> شكرا لك .................



ارجو ان لا تكون زعلت مني


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (6 يونيو 2007)

يا باشمهندس انا لا اقصد حضرتك...................

ولكن اقصد الواقع الذى نحن فيه

وانا اسف لوانت فهمت كلامى خطأ


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (6 يونيو 2007)

انا تعاملت مع شركات محترمه جدا وعالميه وشفت طريقه المعامله واسلوب التفكير
وعلشان كده انا زعلان من المستوى اللى احنا فبه

على فكره انا تعاملت مع ( Sheel & Pb & Papitco & ......................
ولسه سايب الشغل النهرده 

عندك شغل لى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (6 يونيو 2007)

من يجد لى عمل فى شركه محترمه فله جزيل الشكر

براتب يبدأ من 2000$

مهندس مصرى يقوم بجميع الاعمال


----------



## sank_2 (6 يونيو 2007)

*بجد..... السعودية أولا....!!!!*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

فى البداية لاحظت أنه هناك تخبط بين السن والخبرة وكما قال الأخ كاتب الموضوع السن ليس له علاقه بالخبرة ولكنه 

عملية تقريبية..

أولا يتم تحديد الرواتب بناءا على المقابلة مع صاحب العمل ولكن هناك حدود لذلك التحديد

منها كما فى السعودية البدايه من 2000 إلى 2500 ريال وذلك لحديث التخرج!!!!!!!!!!!! عشان نكون واضحين

فى الامارات وقطر من 3500 إلى4500 درهم/ريال على الترتيب

فى الكويت من 200 إلى 250 دينار 

هذا على حسب معلوماتى من ناس يعملوا فعلا فى هذة البلاد والحمدلله أنا حاليا بالسعودية

هذة هى الرواتب لحديثى التخرج مع بعض الإمتيازات منها:

1_ السيارة ودى تفرق كتير يعنى بتريحك وتوفر كمان.:1: 

2_ السكن طبعا دة أساسى بالسعودية مع بعض التحفظات من بعض المؤسسات فمن الممكن يوفر لك سكن جماعى!!!:4: 

فى الإمارات الوضع مختلف السكن عليك فى الغالب يعنىممكن تحصل سرير فى غرفة مزدوجة ب1000 درهم

فى قطر والكويت مثل السعودية تقريبا:80: 

3_ورقم ثلاثة دى هى وشطارة كل واحد عند الإتفاق ألا وهى معدل الزيادة فى الراتب ومن الممكن لا يتفق عليها 

صاحب العمل وممكن ما تشوفها خالص لو ما إتفقت عليها يعنى تفضل شغال بنفس الراتب لحد ما تزهق   

هذا الوضع بالنسبة لو المهندس أعزب لو متزوج تتفق على سكن وفرش او على الأقل بدل السكن وفى الغالب بيكون 

مرتب شهرين او ثلاثة أشهر.مع إجراءات الإستقدام وهذة الجزئية ممتازة للعاملين بالمملكة العربية السعودية حيث السكن 

متوفر ورخيص مقارنة بالدول الأخرى فالإمارات السكن فيها ناااااااااااااااااااااار وجنون فى الإيجار:67: :67: :67: 

نأتى لمسألة الخبرة والخبرة هى إشتغلت فين ؟؟؟؟؟ومع مين؟؟؟ وماهى نوعية المشروعات التى إشتغلت 

بها؟؟؟؟؟؟ وخبراتك فى الكمبيوتر وخلافه. :33: :33: 


يعنى مش موضوع إنت خريج سنة كام؟؟ ممكن خريج جديد وإشتغل سنة مثلا فى إحدى الشركات الكبرى يعنى شاف 

شغل ومشروع كبير عمل به ؟؟

وفى النهاية نصائح مختصرة:

الخبرة ما هى إلا المهندس دة لازم يكون إتبهدل فى شغلة وكل ما كانت خبرتك كبيرة كلما كبر المرتب  

كفيلك على ماتعوده ((( والكفيل هو صاحب العمل)):5: :5: :5: 

ونقط مهمه فى الإتفاق أنت هتقبض مرتبك كل كاااااااام شهر دى تدخل تحت بند كفيلك على ماتعودة 

يعنى تهتم إنك تأخذ مرتبك شهريا بما إنك خلصت شغل شهر...:55: :55: 

وياريت قبل موضوع الشغل تسأل على المكان اللى انت هتسافر له وعلى الشركة وأقول شركة والكل يبعد عن 

المؤسسات لأنها فى الغالب ليس بها شغل ذو قيمة للمهندس صاحبها فاتحها سبوبة يعنى المهندس نادرا ما هيأخذ خبرة   :81: :81: :81: 


وعلى فكرة السعودية بلد جميلة والمعيشة فيها ممتازة وغير مكلفه يعنى من الناحية المادية هتوفر فلوس كويس 

والحج والعمرة ودى اكبر ميزة

وقبل ذلك بعيد كل البعد عن الرذيلة بجد مش هتشوف ظفر واحدة وده ميزة ممتازة لأن بلاد مثل الإمارات بها الحريم على 

المكشوف زى قناة مزيكا كدة :68: :68: :68: ناهيك عن ان معظم السعوديين طيبين وكرماء....   


والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة


التوقيع : مهندس إتبهدل فى بداية شغله والأن الحمد لله


----------



## sank_2 (6 يونيو 2007)

*بجد..... السعودية أولا....!!!!*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

فى البداية لاحظت أنه هناك تخبط بين السن والخبرة وكما قال الأخ كاتب الموضوع السن ليس له علاقه بالخبرة ولكنه 

عملية تقريبية..

أولا يتم تحديد الرواتب بناءا على المقابلة مع صاحب العمل ولكن هناك حدود لذلك التحديد

منها كما فى السعودية البدايه من 2000 إلى 2500 ريال وذلك لحديث التخرج!!!!!!!!!!!! عشان نكون واضحين

فى الامارات وقطر من 3500 إلى4500 درهم/ريال على الترتيب

فى الكويت من 200 إلى 250 دينار 

هذا على حسب معلوماتى من ناس يعملوا فعلا فى هذة البلاد والحمدلله أنا حاليا بالسعودية

هذة هى الرواتب لحديثى التخرج مع بعض الإمتيازات منها:

1_ السيارة ودى تفرق كتير يعنى بتريحك وتوفر كمان.:1: 

2_ السكن طبعا دة أساسى بالسعودية مع بعض التحفظات من بعض المؤسسات فمن الممكن يوفر لك سكن جماعى!!!:4: 

فى الإمارات الوضع مختلف السكن عليك فى الغالب يعنىممكن تحصل سرير فى غرفة مزدوجة ب1000 درهم

فى قطر والكويت مثل السعودية تقريبا:80: 

3_ورقم ثلاثة دى هى وشطارة كل واحد عند الإتفاق ألا وهى معدل الزيادة فى الراتب ومن الممكن لا يتفق عليها 

صاحب العمل وممكن ما تشوفها خالص لو ما إتفقت عليها يعنى تفضل شغال بنفس الراتب لحد ما تزهق   

هذا الوضع بالنسبة لو المهندس أعزب لو متزوج تتفق على سكن وفرش او على الأقل بدل السكن وفى الغالب بيكون 

مرتب شهرين او ثلاثة أشهر.مع إجراءات الإستقدام وهذة الجزئية ممتازة للعاملين بالمملكة العربية السعودية حيث السكن 

متوفر ورخيص مقارنة بالدول الأخرى فالإمارات السكن فيها ناااااااااااااااااااااار وجنون فى الإيجار:67: :67: :67: 

نأتى لمسألة الخبرة والخبرة هى إشتغلت فين ؟؟؟؟؟ومع مين؟؟؟ وماهى نوعية المشروعات التى إشتغلت 

بها؟؟؟؟؟؟ وخبراتك فى الكمبيوتر وخلافه. :33: :33: 


يعنى مش موضوع إنت خريج سنة كام؟؟ ممكن خريج جديد وإشتغل سنة مثلا فى إحدى الشركات الكبرى يعنى شاف 

شغل ومشروع كبير عمل به ؟؟

وفى النهاية نصائح مختصرة:

الخبرة ما هى إلا المهندس دة لازم يكون إتبهدل فى شغلة وكل ما كانت خبرتك كبيرة كلما كبر المرتب  

كفيلك على ماتعوده ((( والكفيل هو صاحب العمل)):5: :5: :5: 

ونقط مهمه فى الإتفاق أنت هتقبض مرتبك كل كاااااااام شهر دى تدخل تحت بند كفيلك على ماتعودة 

يعنى تهتم إنك تأخذ مرتبك شهريا بما إنك خلصت شغل شهر...:55: :55: 

وياريت قبل موضوع الشغل تسأل على المكان اللى انت هتسافر له وعلى الشركة وأقول شركة والكل يبعد عن 

المؤسسات لأنها فى الغالب ليس بها شغل ذو قيمة للمهندس صاحبها فاتحها سبوبة يعنى المهندس نادرا ما هيأخذ خبرة   :81: :81: :81: 


وعلى فكرة السعودية بلد جميلة والمعيشة فيها ممتازة وغير مكلفه يعنى من الناحية المادية هتوفر فلوس كويس 

والحج والعمرة ودى اكبر ميزة

وقبل ذلك بعيد كل البعد عن الرذيلة بجد مش هتشوف ظفر واحدة وده ميزة ممتازة لأن بلاد مثل الإمارات بها الحريم على 

المكشوف زى قناة مزيكا كدة :68: :68: :68: ناهيك عن ان معظم السعوديين طيبين وكرماء....   


والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة


التوقيع : مهندس إتبهدل فى بداية شغله والأن الحمد لله


----------



## sail (6 يونيو 2007)

السودان 
المهندسين
خبرة2-5 =75000 دينار
5-7 =90000 دينار
7 - فما فوق = 125000 دينار
الاستشارى شركات حكومية = 150000 دينار
الاستشارى شركات خاصة = 175000 دينار
هذة هى الرواتب و لكن ممنوع اى واحد يقول عاوز شغل


----------



## amralaa (6 يونيو 2007)

الاستاذ sank بارك الله فيك
كلامك صحيح , و لكن موضوع الكفيل على ما تعوده هل هذا صحيح؟
انا صراحة و لا اخفي عليكم عرض علي عمل في السعودية و لكني رفضت بسبب سمعة موضوع الكفيل و انا عفوا لا اقصد جميع السعوديين , انهم شعب محترم و طيب و لكن اقصد القلة الذين يأتون الى مصر للبحث عن مهندسين ثم يعاملوهم اسوء معاملة
رجاء المناقشة دون تعصب
النقاش لا يفسد للود قضية


----------



## amralaa (6 يونيو 2007)

طلعت محمد علي قال:


> انا تعاملت مع شركات محترمه جدا وعالميه وشفت طريقه المعامله واسلوب التفكير
> وعلشان كده انا زعلان من المستوى اللى احنا فبه
> 
> على فكره انا تعاملت مع ( Sheel & Pb & Papitco & ......................
> ...



الاستاذ الفاضل طلعت 
اذا كنت تعاملت مع كبرى الشركات الناجحة عالميا و التي بها افضل انظمة التعامل و الخبرة في العمل و لم تعجبك !!! اذاً ماذا تريد؟


----------



## صلاحالدين (6 يونيو 2007)

اما الراتب في العراق بصورة عامة
المهندس جديد التعيين ياخذ بحدود 150 دولار 
ثم يزداد تباعا كل اربع سنوات اوخمس حسب الدائرة
اما في منطقة اقليم كردستان فاريد ان اصحح معلومة مهندس ديار فان الراتب هي نفسها مع زيادة قليلة بالحوافزقد لاتتجاوز 100 دولار 
اما اذا كنت تعمل مع شركة مقاولات او منظمة من منظمات الاعمار فالراتب هي كما قال مهندس ديار 
شكرا


----------



## sank_2 (6 يونيو 2007)

*هلا !!!!!*



amralaa قال:


> الاستاذ sank بارك الله فيك
> كلامك صحيح , و لكن موضوع الكفيل على ما تعوده هل هذا صحيح؟
> انا صراحة و لا اخفي عليكم عرض علي عمل في السعودية و لكني رفضت بسبب سمعة موضوع الكفيل و انا عفوا لا اقصد جميع السعوديين , انهم شعب محترم و طيب و لكن اقصد القلة الذين يأتون الى مصر للبحث عن مهندسين ثم يعاملوهم اسوء معاملة
> رجاء المناقشة دون تعصب
> النقاش لا يفسد للود قضية


 

الأخ amralaa موضوع الكفيل على ماتعودة تعبير مجازى كناية عن تصرف مع كفيلك

يعنى هاعطيك مثل حى معنا فى الشركة مهندس مصرى محترم مدير المشاريع بالشركة خبرة14 سنه لا يأخذ راتبة إلا

حين نزوله أجازة ودة برغبته بيأخذه بشيك..... طبعا صاحب العمل (الكفيل ) اراد ان يمشى الموضوع على الكل بس إحنا 

ما وافقنا ورضخ فى الاخر لطلب الجميع والراتب الحين شهرى يوم إتنين فى الشهر راتبك فى الصراف..( بس ياريت 

ماتطلب منى فلوس سلف)  

اما بالنسبه لما سمعته عن الكفيل ففى الغالب بيكون فى المؤسسات والتى تكون بعيدة عن إدارة مالية وهندسيه يعنى 

صاحب العمل هو اللى متحكم فى الشغل بمعنى هو المدير وده حقة بس كونك تشتغل تحت إدارة محترمة وفاهمة الشغل 

اللى بيحصل بيريحك كتييييير ولااخفيك سرا هناك مؤسسات تعمل بنشاط محدود وبها مهندسين ومبسوطين بشغلهم دة 

ودى طبعا أمزجه يعنى كل واحد واللى يحبه:80: 

أما من ناحية الكفيل عندما ياتى للتعاقد معك بالتأكيد الصورة بتكون واضحة امامك من حيث نشاط الشركة ولا أقول 

المؤسسة لانه فى الغالب المؤسسات شغلها محدود إما إعادة سفلتة أو لياسة او بياض يعنى نشاط محدد

أما كلمة شركة يعنى إدارة ونشاط فى العمل ومشاريع كبيرة ودوام محدد يعنى ساعات عمل محددة والزيادة تحسب overtime:32: :32: 



ومن ناحية إساءة التعامل بين الكفيل والمكفول فهناك عقد مبرم بينكما ومكتب العمل فى السعودية كفيل بحل أى 

مشكلة ومن واقع أمامى مكتب العمل أنصف كثيرين على السعودى بشرط أن المكفول له الحق بناءا على العقد المبرم

وفقك الله إلى مافيه الخير لك:30:


----------



## sank_2 (6 يونيو 2007)

*هلا !!!!!*



amralaa قال:


> الاستاذ sank بارك الله فيك
> كلامك صحيح , و لكن موضوع الكفيل على ما تعوده هل هذا صحيح؟
> انا صراحة و لا اخفي عليكم عرض علي عمل في السعودية و لكني رفضت بسبب سمعة موضوع الكفيل و انا عفوا لا اقصد جميع السعوديين , انهم شعب محترم و طيب و لكن اقصد القلة الذين يأتون الى مصر للبحث عن مهندسين ثم يعاملوهم اسوء معاملة
> رجاء المناقشة دون تعصب
> النقاش لا يفسد للود قضية


 

الأخ amralaa موضوع الكفيل على ماتعودة تعبير مجازى كناية عن تصرف مع كفيلك

يعنى هاعطيك مثل حى معنا فى الشركة مهندس مصرى محترم مدير المشاريع بالشركة خبرة14 سنه لا يأخذ راتبة إلا

حين نزوله أجازة ودة برغبته بيأخذه بشيك..... طبعا صاحب العمل (الكفيل ) اراد ان يمشى الموضوع على الكل بس إحنا 

ما وافقنا ورضخ فى الاخر لطلب الجميع والراتب الحين شهرى يوم إتنين فى الشهر راتبك فى الصراف..( بس ياريت 

ماتطلب منى فلوس سلف)  

اما بالنسبه لما سمعته عن الكفيل ففى الغالب بيكون فى المؤسسات والتى تكون بعيدة عن إدارة مالية وهندسيه يعنى 

صاحب العمل هو اللى متحكم فى الشغل بمعنى هو المدير وده حقة بس كونك تشتغل تحت إدارة محترمة وفاهمة الشغل 

اللى بيحصل بيريحك كتييييير ولااخفيك سرا هناك مؤسسات تعمل بنشاط محدود وبها مهندسين ومبسوطين بشغلهم دة 

ودى طبعا أمزجه يعنى كل واحد واللى يحبه:80: 

أما من ناحية الكفيل عندما ياتى للتعاقد معك بالتأكيد الصورة بتكون واضحة امامك من حيث نشاط الشركة ولا أقول 

المؤسسة لانه فى الغالب المؤسسات شغلها محدود إما إعادة سفلتة أو لياسة او بياض يعنى نشاط محدد

أما كلمة شركة يعنى إدارة ونشاط فى العمل ومشاريع كبيرة ودوام محدد يعنى ساعات عمل محددة والزيادة تحسب overtime:32: :32: 



ومن ناحية إساءة التعامل بين الكفيل والمكفول فهناك عقد مبرم بينكما ومكتب العمل فى السعودية كفيل بحل أى 

مشكلة ومن واقع أمامى مكتب العمل أنصف كثيرين على السعودى بشرط أن المكفول له الحق بناءا على العقد المبرم

وفقك الله إلى مافيه الخير لك:30:


----------



## civilworks (6 يونيو 2007)

في فلسطين:
الخريج 250 دولار وممكن بلاش لمدة 3-4 شهور
2 سنة خبرة ---- 450 الى 600 دولار على حسب
مليون سنة خبرة ...... حد أقصى 1000 دولار..... وهذه الالف لابد ان تكون راتب الخريج وبعدها يزيد.... لان مستوى المغيشة غالي نار ولحد 500 دولار مصروف شخصي لفرد شهري


----------



## amralaa (6 يونيو 2007)

الاخ sank اشكرك على التوضيح
لقد اريتني امور لم اكن اعلمها
شكرأ جزيلاً


----------



## amralaa (6 يونيو 2007)

civilworks قال:


> في فلسطين:
> الخريج 250 دولار وممكن بلاش لمدة 3-4 شهور
> 2 سنة خبرة ---- 450 الى 600 دولار على حسب
> مليون سنة خبرة ...... حد أقصى 1000 دولار..... وهذه الالف لابد ان تكون راتب الخريج وبعدها يزيد.... لان مستوى المغيشة غالي نار ولحد 500 دولار مصروف شخصي لفرد شهري



لم أكن اعلم ان المعيشة غالية في فلسطين.
أخي CIVILWORKS هل من الممكن ان تحكي لنا بعض تفاصيل المعيشة في فلسطين و لماذا لا تكفي 500 دولار في الشهر كمصروف شهري


----------



## hosini2000 (7 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم 

أخي الفاضل المهندس / عمرو 

كنت قد أرسلت لك الcv فهل وصلك أم لا .. حيث أنه لم يصلني أي ردود منك تفيد الاستلام 
وعفوا لتعبك معي لكن كنت قد استفسرت منك عن معلومات المكتب ولم تجبني ..

أشكر لك تعاونك أخي

أخوك


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (7 يونيو 2007)

*Eng Wanted For One Jop :*

يا باشمهندس شكرا على الاهتمام والرد
سياسه الشركات الخاصه هى كيفيه تقليل الاجور وعدد الموظفين
لذلك لا يوجد تعاقد لفترات طويله
والشركالت المحتىمه منها تتعامل بنظام التايم شيت بالساعه
وهى منتشره فى مصر
وتتعامل بنظام المشروع الواحد يعنى بالبلدى ياخد اللى عاوزه منك
وبعد كده يجيب واخد بتراب الفلوس يستمر معاهquot


----------



## amralaa (7 يونيو 2007)

hosini2000 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> أخي الفاضل المهندس / عمرو
> 
> ...



الاخ الفاضل محمد الحسيني
اعتذر عن تأخري في الرد عليك لانشغالي الايام الماضية بعمل التقرير الشهري لادارة التخطيط و المتابعة.

انا استلمت الـcv و سأعرضه على المدير في اقرب وقت ممكن
و دعني اعطيك نبذة عن عملنا
نحن نعمل في ادارة المشروعات
تصميم البرنامج الزمني , و ادارة جميع اعمال المشروع و متابعة المقاولين عند التنفيذ حتى نحافظ على الوقت بأفضل تكلفة و بأعلى جودة
انا مسؤول عن مشروع حجمه 200 مليون جنيه
و بصراحة مشاكل المشروع تجعلني لا انام!!!!!!


----------



## mazinar2003 (7 يونيو 2007)

الراتب في الامارات للمهندس الجديد في الدولة يتراوح بين 4500-5000 درهم اي ما يعادل 1200دولار تقريبا

اما الذي يملك خبرة مثلا مدير مشروع بخبرة عشرة سنواة او اكثر ممكن يصل الى 15000-1000-درهم او اكثر حسب الشركة واهمية المشروع


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (7 يونيو 2007)

sail قال:


> السودان
> المهندسين
> خبرة2-5 =75000 دينار
> 5-7 =90000 دينار
> ...


شكرا يا باشمهندس على الرد 
ولكن ليه ممنوع اى واحد يقول انا عاوز شغل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هو عيب ولا حرام يا باش مهندس؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

اليسالهدف من الموضوع زياده روابط التعاون والاخوه بين المهندسين العرب..........


----------



## المهندس 518 (7 يونيو 2007)

مرتب المهندس في الجزائر يتراوح من 10000دج الى 50000 دج اي من 140 الى 700 دولار و الراتب الأخير لازم تكون ذو خبرة لا تقل عن 10 سنوات و مستحيل تجدها في القطاع العام


----------



## engineer emam (8 يونيو 2007)

هلا شباااااااااااب اسمحو لى بالمشاركة 
الراتب فى السعودية للمهندس الجديد 2500 ريال بس حاول تبعد اوووى عن المنطقة الوسطى الى هية القصيم وما حواليها 
وحاول تخليك فى جدة او الرياض او مكة او الشرقية 

المهندس 5 سنوات 3500 ريال الى 4000 ريال ودة كمان بيكون فى الاماكن سابقة الذكر 

لو غير كدة متطلعشى 
النصيحة للاخوة المبتدئين حديثى التخرج اقل من 2500 ريال فى السعودية خليك فى مصر احسن
نار بلدك ولا جنة الغربة


----------



## amralaa (8 يونيو 2007)

طلعت محمد علي قال:


> شكرا يا باشمهندس على الرد
> ولكن ليه ممنوع اى واحد يقول انا عاوز شغل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> هو عيب ولا حرام يا باش مهندس؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> اليسالهدف من الموضوع زياده روابط التعاون والاخوه بين المهندسين العرب..........



الاخ العزيز طلعت
هو كان يقصد بكلمة ممنوع اي واحد يقول عاوز شغل ارتفاع نسبة البطالة و انه المهندسين يجدون شغل بصعوبة


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (8 يونيو 2007)

amralaa قال:


> الاخ العزيز طلعت
> هو كان يقصد بكلمة ممنوع اي واحد يقول عاوز شغل ارتفاع نسبة البطالة و انه المهندسين يجدون شغل بصعوبة


 
شكرا يا باشمهندس على الاهتمام والرد

انا عاوز اسأل حضرتك سؤال بعيد عن الموضوع 

اصلى انا فضولى .

انت حضرتك مصرى ؟؟؟؟؟ ومن فين فى مصر ؟؟؟؟؟

ارجو الاهتمام والرد


----------



## amralaa (8 يونيو 2007)

طلعت محمد علي قال:


> شكرا يا باشمهندس على الاهتمام والرد
> 
> انا عاوز اسأل حضرتك سؤال بعيد عن الموضوع
> 
> ...



استاذ طلعت انا من القاهرة
و لكن ما غرضك من السؤال؟؟


----------



## المهندس فادي حمشو (8 يونيو 2007)

السلاع عليكم اخوتي المهندسين 
انا برأي الشخصي ان من يحدد الراتب هو المقابله مع صاحب العمل فهو يسعى الى توظيفك بالحد الادنى
طبعا هنا انت الذي تلعب الدور فهو اكيد بحاجة اليك ولكن خوفك من الا تستلم العمل هو الذي يدفعك للقبول بأقل الاسعار بالنسبه لدي فان الحد الادنى للراتب في السعوديه لذوي خبرة سنتين وما فوق هو 6000 ريال سعودي طبعا ماعدا البدلات وذلك للعيش عيشه كريمه


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (9 يونيو 2007)

amralaa قال:


> استاذ طلعت انا من القاهرة
> و لكن ما غرضك من السؤال؟؟


 
ءيا باشمهندس غرضى خير ان شاء الله

انا مقيم بالقاهره وشايف ان دماعك حلوه

غرضى زياده التواصل وتبادل الخبرات

وانا ارحب بيك فى الدخول فى اعمال مشتركه وهى كثيره جدا

ارجو الرد


----------



## amralaa (9 يونيو 2007)

الله يخليك يا مهندس طلعت
انا على استعداد للتعاون معك و لكن في اي مجال و فين؟


----------



## ahmedyassen (9 يونيو 2007)

انا كدا حضايق لانى لية ماتخرجتش وعايز اعيش عيشة نضيفة ...


----------



## ahmedyassen (9 يونيو 2007)

المهندسة الى بتقول اقل ايجار 1000 فى شقق فى الحى العاشر والحر السادس فى مدينة نصر باافل من كدا بكتير ممكن 400 جنية فى الحى العاشر ....لكن مش على المستوى


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (10 يونيو 2007)

amralaa قال:


> الله يخليك يا مهندس طلعت
> انا على استعداد للتعاون معك و لكن في اي مجال و فين؟[
> 
> انا بشكرك اولا على التجاوب السريع.
> ...


----------



## e-medo (10 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم
يا جماعة هو بالنسبة للمهندس حديث التخرج بيلاقي شغل بسهولة و هل التقدير بتاعة بيفرق معاه كتير في السفر و في تحديد المرتب و لو اعمل دبلومات بتساعده في الشغل و لا مش بتفرق كتير


----------



## زينب لطيف (10 يونيو 2007)

كاكه ديار(الى الاخ ديار) نحن في كوردستان العراق اين تاخذ 500$ انا مهندسة لي خدمة 8 سنوات وراتبي لايصل الى 400$ في القطاع الحكومي ولي مشروع كبير مشرفة على ثلاث مشاريع كل بناية 4 طوابق ومساحة كل منها 15000-20000 م3 ودوامي لحد الساعة 2.00 بعد الظهر.... اين انت لكي احصل على 500$..


----------



## amralaa (10 يونيو 2007)

طلعت محمد علي قال:


> amralaa قال:
> 
> 
> > الله يخليك يا مهندس طلعت
> ...


----------



## amralaa (10 يونيو 2007)

e-medo قال:


> السلام عليكم
> يا جماعة هو بالنسبة للمهندس حديث التخرج بيلاقي شغل بسهولة و هل التقدير بتاعة بيفرق معاه كتير في السفر و في تحديد المرتب و لو اعمل دبلومات بتساعده في الشغل و لا مش بتفرق كتير



في مرحلة حديث التخرج لا تملك سوى التقدير او الدبلومات الاضافية , و اريد ان اقول لك ان تلك الدبلومات في غاية الاهمية و تميزك كثيرا عن اي مهندس اخر
اما مع الخبرة يتم التغاضي عن التقدير في الجامعة


----------



## Mazekate (10 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم الاول 
يا جماعه بصوا في مصر المرتبات متفاوته جدا يعني عندك من 300 لحد 2000 جنيه
يعني انا كنت في مكتب استشاري باخد 300 جنيه بمواصلاتي خالص مخلص
دلوقتي انا في شركه محترمه مكافئات واضافي وكل حلو
بس
المرتب كام 550 وانا متخرج من سنتين
وبالاضافي يقفل 950 او 1000 ده لو انت في بلدك اما لو انت حتروح حته بعيده زي شرم مثلا المرتب بيتكلم في حوالي2000 جنيه بالاضافي طبعا
وفي شركات تانيه بتدي المبتدئ 1000 وبعدين كل سته اشهر بتزودوا مبلغ مش صغير

من الاخر عايز اقول ان المرتبات في مصر ملهاش مقياس نهائي 
شكرا


----------



## amralaa (10 يونيو 2007)

فعلا يا مزيكاتي المرتبات في مصر ليس لها قاعدة يعني هناك تفاوت كبير بين المكاتب الصغيرة و الكبيرة و لكن اكيد الخبرة و الاجتهاد هي التي تحكم في النهاية.. اليس كذلك؟


----------



## Mazekate (10 يونيو 2007)

هو والله موضوع الخبره بتفرق اكيد في الشركات الكبيره لكن في القطاع الخاص وبالذات شركه صغير نسبيا موضوع الخبره ملهوش اعتبار.
لانه لو انت حسيت انك معاك خبره معنى كده تطلب مرنب اكبر وبالتالي بيلغي من دماغك فكرة انك معاك خبره او انك عندك علم.
يعني مثلا حاجه بسيطه كنت مع رئيس مجلس الادارة ومع العضو المنتدب( مدير المشروعات) بنراجع لوحات العمل وكنت بقترح اقتراحات كانت بتتجاهل وبعد شويه واحد منهم بيقترح نفس الاقتراح على انه من فكره هو ولما بتتكلم بتتعامل على انك لسه بادري عليك


----------



## amralaa (10 يونيو 2007)

رئيس مجلس الادارة و العضو المنتدب عنك ينقصهم الثقة بالنفس و احترام اراء الغير

اذا كان الانسان يثق في رايه و يسمع الاخرين باحترام , سيرتقي و يستفيد دائما


----------



## Mazekate (10 يونيو 2007)

ماشي بس هي الفكره بقى بتتلخص في ايه هل انت عندك القدره على انك تكون حجر الاساس في العمل
بمعنى اخر في حالة تركك للعمل هل يتركونك ترحل ولا يتمسكوا بيك ؟
لانه صدقني الخبره وحدها لاتكفي في عملنا هذا وبالا خص التنفيذ بتتعامل مع مشاكل غير الهندسه لان الهندسه اهونها .


----------



## Mazekate (10 يونيو 2007)

ماشي بس هي الفكره بقى بتتلخص في ايه هل انت عندك القدره على انك تكون حجر الاساس في العمل
بمعنى اخر في حالة تركك للعمل هل يتركونك ترحل ولا يتمسكوا بيك ؟
لانه صدقني الخبره وحدها لاتكفي في عملنا هذا وبالا خص التنفيذ بتتعامل مع مشاكل غير الهندسه لان الهندسه اهونها .


----------



## عوض ابراهيم عوض (10 يونيو 2007)

مين يا بشمهندس بيأخد 2000جنيه في مصر خبره 3 سنوات لوفي عرفنني 
e-maik :awad_ibrahim82***********


----------



## عوض ابراهيم عوض (10 يونيو 2007)

لا إطلاقا.


----------



## مشاري (10 يونيو 2007)

sank_2 قال:


> الأخ amralaa موضوع الكفيل على ماتعودة تعبير مجازى كناية عن تصرف مع كفيلك
> 
> يعنى هاعطيك مثل حى معنا فى الشركة مهندس مصرى محترم مدير المشاريع بالشركة خبرة14 سنه لا يأخذ راتبة إلا
> 
> ...



انت فينك من زمان 

المهم انصح المهندسين الى يريدون ان يرتاحو من حيث المعامله والراتب ان يبحثو على شركات كبري مثل سعودى اوجيه 
وبن لادن في السعوديه 
هاتين الشركتين بحاجه كل خمس دقائق الى مهندس مشاء الله مشاريع متلاحقه واالسعوديه اخر تعداد للمهندسين فيها اجانب ومواطنين حسب تعداد الهئيه الهندسيه وصلو الى 25000 مهندس ويزيدو او ينقصو وهذا يدل على الحاجه الملحه للمهندسين وطبعا المهندس المدنى هوه الجوكر الذي ممكن جدا ان يغنى صاحب اي مؤسسه عن مهندس معماري ويقوم بعمل المدنى والمعماري مع وجود الاتوكاد مع احترامى الشديد لجميع التخصصات


الاخوه في مصر عليكم بالشركات في البحر الاحمر سمعتها تعدت الافاق وهناك فرصه عمل هائله للمهندسين حسب ما نسمع


----------



## amralaa (10 يونيو 2007)

عوض ابراهيم عوض قال:


> مين يا بشمهندس بيأخد 2000جنيه في مصر خبره 3 سنوات لوفي عرفنني
> e-maik :awad_ibrahim82***********



الاخ العزيز عوض انا اعرف 3 مهندسين اصدقائي جداً يقبضون 2000 جنيه في الشهر للموقع دفعة 2004
و مهندس دفعة 2004 معماري يعمل بالماكيتات ياخذ 2500 
و هم لم يعملوا بواسطة و لكنهم بدءوا براتب 1200 و نشاطهم و طموحهم أهلهم لاستحقاق هذا الراتب
و لكن دعني اوضح انهم يعملون بمكاتب مصرية كبيرة لها فروع في الوطن العربي

و انا معك في ان تلك الرواتب لا تعطيها الشركات الصغيرة و لكن لكل مجتهد نصيب


----------



## amralaa (10 يونيو 2007)

مشاري قال:


> انت فينك من زمان
> 
> المهم انصح المهندسين الى يريدون ان يرتاحو من حيث المعامله والراتب ان يبحثو على شركات كبري مثل سعودى اوجيه
> وبن لادن في السعوديه
> ...



الاخ مشاري دعني اولا القي عليك التحية ,كيف حالك؟

ماشاءالله السعودية بها طفرة هائلة بالانشاءات و تطلب مهندسين دائما, اتمنى لهذه البلد التقدم دائماً

بالنسبة للبحر الاحمر , فعلا يوجد مشاريع كبيرة وضخمة هناك 
من عنده معلومات عن مشاريع البحر الاحمر "راس غارب , الغردقة ..." رجاء افادتنا


----------



## جسر المحبة (11 يونيو 2007)

المهندس فادي حمشو قال:


> السلاع عليكم اخوتي المهندسين
> انا برأي الشخصي ان من يحدد الراتب هو المقابله مع صاحب العمل فهو يسعى الى توظيفك بالحد الادنى
> طبعا هنا انت الذي تلعب الدور فهو اكيد بحاجة اليك ولكن خوفك من الا تستلم العمل هو الذي يدفعك للقبول بأقل الاسعار بالنسبه لدي فان الحد الادنى للراتب في السعوديه لذوي خبرة سنتين وما فوق هو 6000 ريال سعودي طبعا ماعدا البدلات وذلك للعيش عيشه كريمه



كلامك 100% دائما صاحب العمل بيحاول يعطيك اقل راتب لذلك من خلال المقابلة انت من تستطيع تسعر نفسك 

انا خريج 2004 اشتغلت بعدها بشهرين براتب 4500 ريال وكانت اول شغلة لى اما الان وبعد 3 سنوات الوضع اختلف والحمدللة 

انا ارى اى مهندس مبتدى ياخذ اقل من 4 الاف ريال جاالس يضيع فى وقتة


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (11 يونيو 2007)

عوض ابراهيم عوض قال:


> مين يا بشمهندس بيأخد 2000جنيه في مصر خبره 3 سنوات لوفي عرفنني
> e-maik :awad_ibrahim82***********


 
يا باشمهندس فى مصر فى ناس بتاخد 8000 جنيه وعلى فكره شركات متوسطه وليست عاليه


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (11 يونيو 2007)

amralaa قال:


> طلعت محمد علي قال:
> 
> 
> > الاخ العزيز طلعت, انا الان اعمل في مشروع كبير تخطيط و متابعة
> ...


----------



## احمد محمد صبرى (11 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم انا طالب فى بكالوريوس وكنت عاوز اسئل اى مصرى ازاى اعرف الاقى شغل بسرعه هنا فى مصر بعد ما اخد البكالوريوس انا دلوقتى مستنى نتيجة البكالوريوس كمان شهر او شهر ونص ياريت الاخوه والاخوات المصريين يجاوبو على سؤالى بسرعه


----------



## habeeba (11 يونيو 2007)

بص يا بشمهندس احمد
انا اول ماتخرجت مستنتش الشهاده تطلع وحطيت في دماغي كذا مكان وقلت هروح اتعرف عالمدير واشوف الوضع هل المكان محتاج مهندسين ولا لأ(وانا برده كنت شغاله في مكتب استشاري بس مبدئيا كده)
والحمدلله مع أول مكان رحته اتعينت فيه
فا انت اتبع المثل اللي بيقول اسعى يا عبد و انا اسعى معاك
و حط في خطتك 5 أماكن على الأقل و ابدء و ربنا سبحانه و تعالى مش هيكسفك و ربنا معاك.


----------



## eng.amani (11 يونيو 2007)

موضوع كتير مهم وياريت يكون له ملخص نعرف وقت التعاقد مع الشركات ماهو المرتب اللي المفروض اتفاوض عليه عشان نكون عارفين اللي النا واللي علينا
انا ياجماعه الى الان مالقيت شغل وين مااروح بدهم خبرة 
والكل بدو اكون اشتغلت بالموقع عشان يكون معي خبرة 
قدمت بكل مكان وع راي المهندسه عملت اللي عليا 
وخصوصا انو بلدنا وضعها صعب والمشاريع تكاد تكون نادرة 

ياريت تعملولنا ملخص للي فات وكام المفروض يكون راتب المهندس


----------



## رائد الطيار (11 يونيو 2007)

المهندس المبتدء يستلم من الدولة 150000 د.ع. اي ما يعادل 120$ والايجار للبيت في بغداد 400000 د. ع. اي مايعادل 300$ وانت احسب شوكت يتزوج الاعزب وشوكت يكون نفسه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! يطلع مطلوب بالنهاية-----------


----------



## مهندس البناء (11 يونيو 2007)

مشاري قال:


> انت فينك من زمان
> 
> المهم انصح المهندسين الى يريدون ان يرتاحو من حيث المعامله والراتب ان يبحثو على شركات كبري مثل سعودى اوجيه
> وبن لادن في السعوديه
> ...


تصحيح لك اخي الكريم تعداد المهندسين في السعودية حوالى 29000 مهندس سعودي و80000 مهندس غير سعودي في جميع التخصصات بمعدل 500 مهندس لكل 100000 نسمة من السكان وهي نسبة تبقي منخفضة مقارنة مع بقية الدول اي ان الحاجة للمهندسيين مازالت عالية.......تحياتي


----------



## amralaa (11 يونيو 2007)

احمد محمد صبرى قال:


> السلام عليكم انا طالب فى بكالوريوس وكنت عاوز اسئل اى مصرى ازاى اعرف الاقى شغل بسرعه هنا فى مصر بعد ما اخد البكالوريوس انا دلوقتى مستنى نتيجة البكالوريوس كمان شهر او شهر ونص ياريت الاخوه والاخوات المصريين يجاوبو على سؤالى بسرعه



فعلا كما قالت حبيبة
اسعى بقوة و عزيمة على البحث عن عمل و لا تيأس
ارسل الـCV في كل مكان و انا اعنيها كل مكان

و ايضا يوجد موقع الكتروني مفيد للبحث عن عمل و قد طلبوني اكثر من مرة
جربه www.egyrec.com
الموقع مجاني و جاد و العديد من الشركات تعتمد عليه


----------



## ستارعبدالجبار (11 يونيو 2007)

في العراق يتراوح من 750 $الى 1500$ حسب الكفائه


----------



## amralaa (11 يونيو 2007)

طلعت محمد علي قال:


> amralaa قال:
> 
> 
> > انا على فكره زهقت من الشغل الصغير .
> ...


----------



## amralaa (11 يونيو 2007)

بناءاً على طلب المهندسة أماني
هذا ملخص للرواتب نقلتها و قمت بتلخيصها حسب افادة الاعضاء المشاركين في الموضوع كما يلي:​
•مصر : الراتب يتراوح من 800 الى 2000 للخبرة من1-4 سنوات و يزيد ليصل الى 8000 للخبرات الكبيرة

•الكويت: للمهندس المبتدئ(2-3 سنوات) لا يقل عن 300 د ك

•تونس: يتراوح بين 500 و1500د.ت

•سوريا: راتب 20000 ليرة سورية اي ما يعادل 400 دولار جيد كبداية لتأمين حياة

•ابوظبي: 6000 - 15000 جنيه شهريا لكن الأسعار مرتفعة جدا

•السعودية: الراتب من ألفين وخمسمائة ريال سعودي 2500 ريال والسكن علي الكفيل

•كردستان : راتب المهندس المدني حديث التخرج 500$ - 600$ وبعدها تزداد حسب الخبرة والكفاءة وتصل الى 1500$ شهريا
•اليمن: يتراوح ما يعادل500 الى 1000 دولار

•العراق: للمهندس حديث التخرج في القطاع الخاص يتراوح من 250 _ 400 دولار و هو نسبيا جيد
اما في الوضائف الحكومية فيكون الراتب 150 الف دينار عراقي

•ليبيا: لمهندس مبتدي اذا تحصل علي عمل يتراوح من 200 دل ال 250وهذا المبلغ غير كافي

•السودان: خبرة2-5 =75000 دينار
خبرة 5-7 سنوات =90000 دينار
7 - فما فوق = 125000 دينار
الاستشارى شركات حكومية = 150000 دينار
الاستشارى شركات خاصة = 175000 دينار

•فلسطين: الخريج 250 دولار وممكن بلاش لمدة 3-4 شهور
2 سنة خبرة = 450 الى 600 دولار على حسب
مليون سنة خبرة ...... حد أقصى 1000 دولار

•الجزائر: يتراوح من 10000دج الى 50000 دج اي من 140 الى 700 دولار و الراتب الأخير لازم تكون ذو خبرة لا تقل عن 10 سنوات و مستحيل تجدها في القطاع العام

اتمنى ان يفيدكم ذلك التلخيص
م.عمرو


----------



## م / محمد 911 (11 يونيو 2007)

الاسعار فى المرتبات فى مصر متفاوتة حسب الوسطة و لكن بين 1000-2000 ج.م حسب المكان و سنة التخرج .


----------



## sank_2 (11 يونيو 2007)

*معك لكن!!!!!!!*



مشاري قال:


> الاخوه في مصر عليكم بالشركات في البحر الاحمر سمعتها تعدت الافاق وهناك فرصه عمل هائله للمهندسين حسب ما نسمع


 

الأخ مشارى فعلا مصر بها شغل إنشائى كتير بس زى ما بنقول الكل واخد عن السفر مهما كانت الدولة التى سيسافر 

لها إنه سيصبح غنى بين يوم وليلة وعاى فكرة السفر له ناسة يعنى مش أى واحد يتحمل الغربة لإنك بطبيعة الحال 

بتتعامل مع ثقافة تانيه خالص وناس ممكن تكون اللغة او حتى اللهجة حاجز بينكم فى التعامل ناهيك عن العمل المطلوب 

منك يعنى ما فيش هزار فى الشغل

يعنى غربة وشغل عبارة عن دوامة اللى تتمسى به تصبح فيه


يعنى من الأخر اللى مش هيستحمل الغربة يشوف شغل فى بلدة احسن علشان مانرجع ونقول الكفيل مش كويس


هيكون بينه وبين بيته ساعتين زمن اما فى الغربة تفويض وتأشيرات وموال تانى وموافقة كفيل


وربنا يوفق الجميع الى مافيه الخير


----------



## مشاري (11 يونيو 2007)

صحيح وانا شفت بعض زملائنا هنا في المنتدى من مصر يشتكون انه مفيش شغل ولى زملاء من مصر كانو شغالين معنا بالسعوديه ويوم رجعو مصر كل ما اتصلت على واحد فيهم قالى انا شغال في البحر الاحمر لذلك حبيت اعطيهم حسب معلوماتى السماعيه انه الشغل متوفر في مصر للمهندس ابحثو وانشاء الله حتلاقو اكثر شي يزعل انى اشوف مهندس تعب وشقى في كلية الهندسه إلى والله العضيم من اصعب الكليات وبالاخير مش لاقي شغل والله شي يقهر قلبى معاكم والى يحب السفر كل يوم فيه اعلانتات في جرائدنا عن مطلوب مهندسين بس زي ما قلت السفر له ناسه مش كل واحد يقدر على السفر لانه الغربه مره


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (11 يونيو 2007)

amralaa قال:


> الاخ مشاري دعني اولا القي عليك التحية ,كيف حالك؟
> 
> ماشاءالله السعودية بها طفرة هائلة بالانشاءات و تطلب مهندسين دائما, اتمنى لهذه البلد التقدم دائماً
> 
> ...


 
يا باشمهندس اكبر استثمارات حاليا فى مصر فى البحر الاحمر والساحل الشمالى وخصوصا فى مجال 
ال realestate او الاستثمار العقارى 

حيث ان مصر منذ تعويم الجنيه وزياده اسعار مواد البناء وخصوصا الحديد والاسمنت ومنتجات النحاس والالمونيوم

وتطفيش معظم المكاتب والشركات ( من 25000 مشترك فى اتحاد المقاولين الى 8000 مشترك )

اتجهت بقوه الى مجال الاستثمار العقارى

واذا كنت غير متأكد تتبع انشطه اكبر الشركات العامله فى مصر


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (11 يونيو 2007)

amralaa قال:


> طلعت محمد علي قال:
> 
> 
> > الاستاذ طلعت
> ...


----------



## amralaa (12 يونيو 2007)

تحياتي لك يا مهندس طلعت


----------



## amralaa (13 يونيو 2007)

احد اصدقائي مسافر الى سلطنة عمان للعمل
فما هو الراتب المناسب لمهندس خبرة سنتان
ارجو من الاخوة في السلطنة افادتنا


----------



## المهندسة غادة (13 يونيو 2007)

في فلسطين الراتب للمهندسين حسب الراتب الحكومي 800$ اما في الوكالة Undb وكالة الغوث الدولية للام المتحدة راتب الدبلوم من 700-900& اما المهندسين راتبهم من 1000واطلع الى2000 واكتر حسب الخبرة وده كافي جدا بالنسبة للفئة دي اما اللي ما يتوظفش اصلا فانه يشتغل تبع مكاتب خاصة هندسية بتجربنا شهور وبعدين يمكن يشغلونا ب150-300$ودي طبعا الفئة اللي بيقولوا عليهم بنحرت عليهم وغالبا الخريجين بيضطروا ليها احسن من بلاش .


----------



## المهندس فادي حمشو (15 يونيو 2007)

*تصحيح*



amralaa قال:


> بناءاً على طلب المهندسة أماني​
> هذا ملخص للرواتب نقلتها و قمت بتلخيصها حسب افادة الاعضاء المشاركين في الموضوع كما يلي:​
> •مصر : الراتب يتراوح من 800 الى 2000 للخبرة من1-4 سنوات و يزيد ليصل الى 8000 للخبرات الكبيرة
> 
> ...


الراتب في السعوديه للمبتدئ يجب ألا يقل عن 4000 ريال ما عدا البدلات


----------



## زينب لطيف (16 يونيو 2007)

في كوردستان العراق راتب المهندس في الدوائر الحكومية حديثي التخرج200$وفي القطاع الخاص اي الشركات 600$


----------



## amr_said53 (16 يونيو 2007)

the matter is how much you can save not how much you can gain


----------



## eng.amani (16 يونيو 2007)

يعني ياجماعه مافي امكانيه ان يكون هناك راتب موحد لاختلاف اوضاع البلدان ؟


----------



## platinum (16 يونيو 2007)

راتب أربعة الأف ريال مع تأمين السكن أو ثلاثةرواتب بدل سكن هو الراتب المعقول للمهندس الذي لديه خبرة حتى خمسة سنوات


----------



## زينب لطيف (17 يونيو 2007)

والله المهندس في القطاع الحكومي لايكفيه الراتب اما ان يتسول او ان يبدا بالسلب والسرقة من اموال االدولة وهذا ما نحن نرفضه ويقبله الاخرون .....


----------



## amralaa (17 يونيو 2007)

eng.amani قال:


> يعني ياجماعه مافي امكانيه ان يكون هناك راتب موحد لاختلاف اوضاع البلدان ؟



لا يمكن توحيد الراتب , لاختلاف المهام و الخبرات و العقليات
و كل مجتهد له نصيب


----------



## StealthBattle (17 يونيو 2007)

engramy قال:


> هوا مين ده إلي بياخد 2000 جنية يا باشمهندس
> قول من أول 1000 وطالع ماشي
> 
> لو عندك شغل بـ 2000 قولي عليه



انت مش عايز مهندسين معاك من ابو 2500 دة :67::67::67::67::67:


----------



## osama mas (22 أغسطس 2007)

الراتب في فلسطين لحديث التخرج ابتداء من 300 دينا اردني اي ما يعادل 400 دولار.


----------



## ابو يامين (22 أغسطس 2007)

موضوع بستاهل النقاش والله


----------



## أسامة السيد (22 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم 
اظن الراتب المناسب لحديث التخرج في السعودية لا يقل عن 2500 ريال سعودي 
ثم يرتفع مع الخبرة الي ان يصل الي مايريد 
هناك سؤال هل السفر للسعودية لحديث التخرج مناسب ام لا ؟


----------



## amralaa (22 أغسطس 2007)

أسامة السيد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اظن الراتب المناسب لحديث التخرج في السعودية لا يقل عن 2500 ريال سعودي
> ثم يرتفع مع الخبرة الي ان يصل الي مايريد
> هناك سؤال هل السفر للسعودية لحديث التخرج مناسب ام لا ؟



اخي العزيز اسامة
راتب 2500 ريال سعودي قليل جدا جدا على مهندس

السعودية لا يوجد عندهم فارق في الرواتب بين المهندس و السائق .. للأسف لا يوجد احترام لمكانة الفرد العلمية
و هنا اود ان اشير الى ان ذلك يحدث في المكاتب و المقاولين الصغار و ليس الشركات الكبيرة المحترمة


----------



## soon (22 أغسطس 2007)

يا جماعة احنا ضيعين ضيعين فى مصر عايز يشغللك ويديك ملااليم وفى السعودية الراتب برضه قليل طمع


----------



## soon (22 أغسطس 2007)

السعودية مبيهتموش بالخبرة ومبتفرقش معاهم بيفكرو فى المرتب وخلااص اللى عنده خبرة سنتين زى اللى عنده 15 كلهم بنفس الراتب 3 او 3ونص اربعة بالكتير بس باظن المناسب 4ونص خمسة للمهندس الخبرة 3ل4 سنين


----------



## saloha (22 أغسطس 2007)

بالنسبة للخريج المفروض ان لا يقل الراتب في مصر عن 1000 ج بس ده نادر لما يحصل ويوصل كده ولو حصل يبقي المشروع بعيد وهيصرف على المواصلات وخلافه


----------



## amralaa (23 أغسطس 2007)

saloha قال:


> بالنسبة للخريج المفروض ان لا يقل الراتب في مصر عن 1000 ج بس ده نادر لما يحصل ويوصل كده ولو حصل يبقي المشروع بعيد وهيصرف على المواصلات وخلافه



انا ارى عكس ذلك مع كامل احترامي لرأيك
سوق الانشاءات مفتوح بقوة في مصر و الطلب على المهندسين المدنيين و المعماريين زاد بقوة و اصبح الطلب اكثر من عدد المهندسين المتوافر و ذلك بسبب سفر الكثير للخارج مما ادى لارتفاع الرواتب لتبدأ من 900 جنيه لحديث التخرج و بعد خبرة عام يصل الراتب لـ 1200 تقريبا. من لا يجد تلك الرواتب فليبحث جيداً
و من يشكو من المهندسين المدنيين او المعماريين من البطالة فهو المتكاسل


----------



## moudy_civileng (23 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته 
اخوانى واخواتى اعزكم الله , انا مهندس مدنى حديث التخرج دفعه 2006 مسافر الامارات على راتب 3000 درهم اساسى و 2000 بدل سكن و 1000 بدل انتقالات يعنى الاجمالى 6000 درهم
ومش عارف هل الرقم ده كويس والا وحش وهل هعرف احوش منه والا مش هعرف
ياريت حد يرد عليه عشان اعرف نظامى وانا خلاص مسافر 5/9


----------



## amralaa (23 أغسطس 2007)

moudy_civileng قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته
> اخوانى واخواتى اعزكم الله , انا مهندس مدنى حديث التخرج دفعه 2006 مسافر الامارات على راتب 3000 درهم اساسى و 2000 بدل سكن و 1000 بدل انتقالات يعنى الاجمالى 6000 درهم
> ومش عارف هل الرقم ده كويس والا وحش وهل هعرف احوش منه والا مش هعرف
> ياريت حد يرد عليه عشان اعرف نظامى وانا خلاص مسافر 5/9



اخي الكريم المواصلات في الامارات ناررررررر و لا تكفي 1000 درهم شهريا
ثانيا 2000 بدل سكن لو شغلك في دبي فان السكن سيكون غاية في الصعوبة نظرا لارتفاع الاسعار جدا
و 3000 درهم راتب اساسي فهي مبلغ ايضا قليل
لا تزعل من كلامي لكنه الواقع , انا عشت في الامارات 15 سنة و عارف البلد كويس
و لكن اذا اعطوك الـ 6000 درهم و وفروا لك سكن و مواصلات فهنا تبدأ التفكير في قبول العرض


----------



## eng_mechanic (23 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بارك الله لكم على هذه المشاركه الفعاله
طيب انا نفسى اعرف اللى بيسافر اوروبا بياخد كام ..لانى اعرف مهندس اجنبى فى شركة بترول هنا فى مصر بياخد21000$فى كل شهر .علما انه بيجى شهر وبيرجع بلده شهر وفى شهر الاجازه المرتب ماشى...طيب انا نفسى اعرف المهندس ده بيزيد ايه على المهندسين العرب ...ويا ترى لو سافرنا الى اوروبا هيدونا كام................ولا هيقولوا علينا دول عرب؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!شكرااااااا


----------



## amralaa (23 أغسطس 2007)

eng_mechanic قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> بارك الله لكم على هذه المشاركه الفعاله
> طيب انا نفسى اعرف اللى بيسافر اوروبا بياخد كام ..لانى اعرف مهندس اجنبى فى شركة بترول هنا فى مصر بياخد21000$فى كل شهر .علما انه بيجى شهر وبيرجع بلده شهر وفى شهر الاجازه المرتب ماشى...طيب انا نفسى اعرف المهندس ده بيزيد ايه على المهندسين العرب ...ويا ترى لو سافرنا الى اوروبا هيدونا كام................ولا هيقولوا علينا دول عرب؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!شكرااااااا



اخي الكريم 
موضوع السفر لأوروبا هام جدا و لم يتطرق اليه احد
و لكن في اعتقادي ان شركات البترول في اوروبا او اي شركات اخرى لا تبحث عن الجنسيات و لكن تبحث عن الخبرات ممن سيفيدوهم و يرفع ارباحهم , و لكن المشكلة تكمن في التكنولوجيا الاحدث قليلا من عندنا في الدول العربية مما يؤدي الى انك عندما تسافر الى هناك ترى اشياء جديدة لم ترها في بلدك و تعتبر خبرتك قليلة نسبياً
اما موضوع المهندس الاجنبي هل هو افضل من العربي , دعني اقول لك لا المهندس العربي و المهندس الاجنبي لا فرق بينهما الا ان الثاني عنده نظام صارم يحترمه و يقوم بتطبيقه و لا وقت عنده للمجاملات و المهاترات مما رفع راتبه للارقام الخيالية التي تسمعها 
يجب علينا نحن المهندسين العرب احترام قدسية العمل و البعد عن الاستهتار و التلاعب


----------



## soon (23 أغسطس 2007)

تفتكرو راتب 3 الاف ريال فى السعودية كويس مع الاقامة عليهم وتزل اجازة شهر كل سنتين


----------



## سلوى الاحمد (23 أغسطس 2007)

راتب المهندس الحديث التخرج في الدوائر الحكومية في العراق 145000 دينار عراقي يعني 107$ تقريبا


----------



## سلوى الاحمد (23 أغسطس 2007)

الراتب للمهندس المبتدئ في الدوائر الحكومية في العراق 157000 دينار عراقي يعني 110 $ تقريبا ومتوسط ايجار البيت 300000 دينار عراقي وشوفو انتم كيف راح يقدر يعيش ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## moudy_civileng (25 أغسطس 2007)

amralaa قال:


> اخي الكريم المواصلات في الامارات ناررررررر و لا تكفي 1000 درهم شهريا
> ثانيا 2000 بدل سكن لو شغلك في دبي فان السكن سيكون غاية في الصعوبة نظرا لارتفاع الاسعار جدا
> و 3000 درهم راتب اساسي فهي مبلغ ايضا قليل
> لا تزعل من كلامي لكنه الواقع , انا عشت في الامارات 15 سنة و عارف البلد كويس
> و لكن اذا اعطوك الـ 6000 درهم و وفروا لك سكن و مواصلات فهنا تبدأ التفكير في قبول العرض


لو انت عشت هناك لو سمحت عاوز اعرف معلومات عن الشركه اللى انا رايحها اسمها المكتب الوطنى للهندسه NEB موقعها دبى


----------



## المهندس/حماده (25 أغسطس 2007)

???????????????
لا تعليق


----------

